# How Often Do You Monitor Your Portfolio And What Method(s) Do You Use?



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

As I've mentioned before, I micromanage my finances. I set up my portfolio in Yahoo Finances and can easily monitor my investments daily via the app if I choose. No brokerage information or account numbers are required, just the ticker symbols and number of shares for each investment.  It's necessary to have a Yahoo account but not necessary to sign into it each time while using the app.

I also downloaded self tallying spreadsheets to monitor my dividend and capital gains, including how much they increase or decrease in value. And I've created spreadsheets on which I record the number of shares for each investment and their quarterly values. My investments are color coded across all forms so they are easily identified. Some people dread doing this kind of stuff but (perhaps strangely), it relaxes me, has become somewhat a hobby and I enjoy it.

I've seen articles that say one should monitor his/her portfolio at least once a year. How and when do you monitor yours?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2022)

I spend a few minutes each quarter or if there has been a significant change in the market.

I take a close look each year at tax time or when I have some extra money burning a hole in my pocket.

I'm a buy-and-hold investor so it really doesn't take much time to make sure that my allocations are in line and that I'm still on track.

If I was a stock picker, market timer, or literally played the market it would take way too much time and end up being a worrisome part-time job for me.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm like you Aunt Bea...buy and holder.  Did move a big chunk of change from one fund to another when the market started to tank earlier this year...normally, don't have to re-balance much. Fixed income is more of a current issue...regarding CD's, etc.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 20, 2022)

I thought that a portfolio was where you kept old pictures. The kind you're referring isn't even a concept in my world.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 20, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> I thought that a portfolio was where you kept old pictures. The kind you're referring isn't even a concept in my world.


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 20, 2022)

I created a spreadsheet on my laptop and, with Marketwatch info, usually enter new market data weekly.  My husband has been routinely panicked about having enough to retire on, so I finally wrote it all down so he can absorb it more easily. (Our financial Reps LOVE that, BTW - they can see everything and help us plan better)  We also work with TWO financial Reps (Prudential & Thrivent - no fees)   I have carefully split our investments between two companies - got spooked in the 80s and 90s after hearing of Advisors who disappeared in the night with client's money.  

We own some stock outright but most of our funds are in target type portfolios or annunites.  The annuities were set up to generate income since I was sure, I would have a panic attack if I had to determine what to withdraw every month.  This way I know what will come in and can plan accordingly.  They lock in at the highest market rate and pay out for LIFE - balance in the account or not.

That said, we've been careful to monitor our expenses so that we make sure we're not spending more than we bring in for cash.  After 5 years of retirement, which began with Disability, we still have NOT touched any of our savings!  We moved, renovated an old house, bought a new car and have been comfortable so far.  Our eyes are on an apartment/condo in a nearby Retirement Community since we have no family to help.  I have set aside several accounts to liquidate for the buy-in, to add to the net results from the sale of our house.

Like Diva, it has become a hobby.  One Rep. moved some funds into a "Managed Account" to minimize volatile market movement.  I told him it wasn't nearly as much fun as before when I picked the stocks.  He laughed, and said that he KNEW I would say that but this was better as we limp toward the end - we'll see.  I can always re-organize.  Both our Reps are easy to talk to and respond to e-mails or phone calls.  We usually meet in person once a year.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How Often Do You Monitor Your Portfolio And What Method(s) Do You Use?


Not often enough... I hate doing it, every time I have tried to make my own investment decisions it has gone bad.  Now I leave mostly up to a financial advisor, hopefully competent, got to be more so than I.


OneEyedDiva said:


> I micromanage my finances. I set up my portfolio in Yahoo Finances and can easily monitor my investments daily via the app if I choose. No brokerage information or account numbers are required, just the ticker symbols and number of shares for each investment. It's necessary to have a Yahoo account but not necessary to sign into it each time while using the app.
> 
> I also downloaded self tallying spreadsheets to monitor my dividend and capital gains, including how much they increase or decrease in value. And I've created spreadsheets on which I record the number of shares for each investment and their quarterly values. My investments are color coded across all forms so they are easily identified. Some people dread doing this kind of stuff but (perhaps strangely), it relaxes me, has become somewhat a hobby and I enjoy it.


Do you take clients?  You got to be better at it than me...


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2022)

I monitor and manage my own investments.  I've found that the best indicator as to where the markets are heading is the CBOE VIX.  Late last year, for example the VIX was holding in the Mid teens, and the markets were enjoying some nice gains.  Then, in the early part of this year, the VIX soared into the mid 30's, and the markets tanked.  I adjust my portfolio accordingly, and so far it is holding up well...knock wood.

https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/^VIX/history?fr=sycsrp_catchall


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 20, 2022)

Is there an English version of this thread?


----------



## bowmore (Aug 20, 2022)

I manage mine monthly, as I have to pay estimated tax due to my RMD (Required Minimum Distribution from my IRA). I also have to manage QCD's (Qualified Charitable Deductions) through the year


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 20, 2022)

I see it as a watch list I created on fidelity daily


----------



## Right Now (Aug 20, 2022)

I have monitored my investments for decades, because I want to be in the know.  If my assets go south, I want to know why.  I check daily for the stock market report, I check all monthly statements from IRAs, my pension and savings accounts, and financial advisor recommendations.
I made up a monthly spreadsheet years ago, and it is accurate in telling me which assets are still providing me returns, and which investments I should have another look at.  So far, so good....as in, I can still buy a pack of chewing gum if I want to without going hungry next week.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 20, 2022)

Portfolio?  What sort of portfolio are you talking about?  Anyway, I haven't got one of those things.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Aug 20, 2022)

Daily, online brokerage, spreadsheet.


----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2022)

Like Aunt Bea not often since the distributions are set. Accounts mine & of my wife value next year will obviously impact distributions some, but no matter what the difference won't impact us. The only sure change will be next year when Soc. Sec. does whatever it's going to do.


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 20, 2022)

These days like every 6 mo. Not my idea of fun to see it all drop large amounts. Meanwhile, there is inflation. But I am thankful that we are well enough off, even if were to drop even worse. I have never liked to focus too much on this. I also have a pension and SS so we will be OK.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 20, 2022)

I used to monitor mine daily, read any news on the companies I had stock in, and decide what I wanted to do. Dabbled in day trading, which was fun. Heck, the whole thing was fun! 

I'd chart the stock prices of Tesla and the graph went straight up over a long period of time. I had my daughter check it to see if I was mistaken. Nope. It became my favorite stock for awhile there..


----------



## Mitch86 (Aug 20, 2022)

I simply invested all my money in Amazon shares many years ago and made MILLIONS!  I don't worry about diversification or anything else.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't worry about it. Managed our investments while working, and then at retirement, handed it off to an independent CFP firm that was vetted by one of my old bosses, LG, who is semi-retired and considered one of the top three leading independent CFPs in the state. LG is the #1 choice for attorneys to call when they need a financial expert to testify in court. He told me he turns down about 50% of the cases he reviews for legal suits because one or the other has made such egregious errors there was no grounds to contest.

When I needed a CFP I called LG up to take him to lunch, and asked for recommendations. He gave me three names, we investigated and picked one. That was 15 yrs ago and have absolutely no complaints. Solid performance and reliable advice - not just on finances but the complete holistic financial planning, including eldercare and taxes.

The thing is, unless you KNOW someone in the industry, you would never hear of these firms. They don't advertise; they don't need to. They are in it for the long haul, and have many who are generational clients. If you don't get a referral to them, you'll never know they exist.

(sorry, edited to add) I don't check our portfolio on a calendar basis, but whenever I think about it which is probably 4-5x/yr. Our CFP sends out very comprehensive quarterly/YE summaries, along with a commentary on what happened in the global/domestic bond/stock markets that quarter, and thoughts about trends going forward.

A couple of charts are always included which give an instant look at exactly what we're invested in on a percentage basis, and "results over time" which includes Since Inception (since starting with firm), Five Year, Ten Year, Last Year and Current Year (so far).

Funds are invested via Schwab, and a full listing of all funds currently in our portfolio is included in the summaries. When I check our portfolio I go to Schwab.com so I will be looking at the current values. We do take tax-friendly distributions from the taxable account - at our age no point in not doing so, LOL. The portfolio has grown steadily beyond fees and disbursements as the long bull market was very good (to all of us, I'm sure).

As mentioned in another thread, our CFP firm advised its clients it intended to harvest tax losses when appropriate, as well as continuing a strategy change which began earlier in the year:

"....With bonds yielding little and under pressure from expected rate increases, we [the CFP firm] reduced some of our bond holdings to accommodate the new REIT investment. REITs have stock-like volatility, so replacing bonds with REITs added to the risk profile of portfolios.

To lessen that impact, we adjusted our bond portfolios to reduce their correlation to stocks. To circle back to the previous section, this may mean lower income but better capital preservation and diversification benefits. "


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 21, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I spend a few minutes each quarter or if there has been a significant change in the market.
> 
> I take a close look each year at tax time or when I have some extra money burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> ...


Day trading *is* like having a job. My Honorary Son did it for awhile. I wouldn't have the patience for it,. Besides, like you, I'm a buy and hold person anyway. @Liberty
@Alligatorob  Sorry my friend, I don't take clients. I can only explain what has worked pretty well for me. It does involve trial and error. 
@Don M. Thank you for the VIX link.'
@Michael Z  Like you I get a pension and SS so never have to touch my investments for income.


----------



## sch404 (Aug 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As I've mentioned before, I micromanage my finances. I set up my portfolio in Yahoo Finances and can easily monitor my investments daily via the app if I choose. No brokerage information or account numbers are required, just the ticker symbols and number of shares for each investment.  It's necessary to have a Yahoo account but not necessary to sign into it each time while using the app.
> 
> I also downloaded self tallying spreadsheets to monitor my dividend and capital gains, including how much they increase or decrease in value. And I've created spreadsheets on which I record the number of shares for each investment and their quarterly values. My investments are color coded across all forms so they are easily identified. Some people dread doing this kind of stuff but (perhaps strangely), it relaxes me, has become somewhat a hobby and I enjoy it.
> 
> I've seen articles that say one should monitor his/her portfolio at least once a year. How and when do you monitor yours?


I do the same as you, only with Quicken. It is a personal finance spreadsheet that I've used for about 30 years. I download everything daily. Just a couple of mouse clicks. It helps me keep track of both spending and investments over a long period of time. Plus the categories enable me to produce year end reports, so doing my taxes is a snap. Plus it helps me keep track of 'trends' in spending, net worth, all aspects of managing our money.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 21, 2022)

I follow Bogle's guiding principle: "Stay the course." I just don't worry about it so only check maybe once a year. I still have 4 years to go before RMD's.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Day trading *is* like having a job.


I have an old friend that has gradually become a day trader in retirement, it has consumed his life.

His constant need to check the alerts on his phone and discuss the ups and downs of the stocks he follows makes being around him tedious and boring.

I don't have much interest in investing, it's a necessary part of my life.

As long as I can live comfortably and stay ahead of inflation I'm content to buy and hold my boring mutual funds.


----------

